# Scout LT mod improvements



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Better shooter , for me anyway. paracord swell, covered w/ mummy tape


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks comfy 👼


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Sweet

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Reminds me of a Mini Taurus


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Is that modified or mummified.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What?!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I feel like saying, “Where’d the Scout go?!” Lol. As long as it works for you though, that’s the important thing. I also might look into this mummy tape for other things.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I feel like saying, “Where’d the Scout go?!” Lol. As long as it works for you though, that’s the important thing. I also might look into this mummy tape for other things.


 I like it, just having fun trying stuff on 1 frame


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> I like it, just having fun trying stuff on 1 frame


Trying new things, that’s what it’s all about man! Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks awesome 👍 if that’s what it takes to make this slingshot a better fit I’m all for you. Thanks for sharing, we never know how many people our ideas help.


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

It looks great with that thicker grip..


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent! I can hear Ordo having nightmares all the was from S. America! 😂 BTW I have used dense foam on a few frames that I needed to fatten up. I’d cut the pieces as needed, use electrical tape to put them into place, then wrap it all up in fiber camo tape. You can even model a good ergonomic hold if that is your cup of joe.


----------

